# sentirsi in prestito



## betulina

Ciao a tutti!

Credete che "sentirsi in prestito" si possa capire come "sentirse fuera de lugar"? Sennò, come dovrei capirlo? Parla del modo di sentirsi in un luogo:

"Dato che qua, in Italia, e a Ferrara, ci si erano sempre trovati talmente a disagio, talmente in prestito, almeno avessero approfittato della situazione per trasferirsi una buona volta in Erez!"

Grazie a tutti e buon pomeriggio di domenica!


----------



## irene.acler

Sì, io credo sia proprio così come dici te: si sentivano fuori luogo, a disagio appunto..


----------



## claudine2006

betulina said:


> Ciao a tutti!
> 
> Credete che "sentirsi in prestito" si possa capire come "sentirse fuera de lugar"? Se no (altrimenti), come dovrei interpretarlo? Parla del modo di sentirsi in un luogo:
> 
> "Dato che qua, in Italia, e a Ferrara, ci si erano sempre trovati talmente a disagio, talmente in prestito, almeno avessero approfittato della situazione per trasferirsi una buona volta in (sei sicura che non sia a/ad?) Erez!"
> 
> Grazie a tutti e buon pomeriggio di domenica!


Anch'io la interpreto in questo modo, anche se non avevo mai sentito quest'espressione prima d'ora.


----------



## sabrinita85

Sì, anche io la interpreto così, ma mi sembra un po' infelice come espressione.


----------



## irene.acler

Effettivamente neanch'io l'ho mai sentita..


----------



## betulina

Grazie mile a tutte e tre, ragazze! È nel libro _Il giardino dei Finzi-Contini_, di Bassani. Magari è un po' vecchio, non so...

Claudine, sì, dice "in Erez". Non so, nella traduzione ho un piè di pagina che dice che in ebreo significa "la terra", quindi deve essere come la forma di denominare un Paese (non facciateme dire quale...).

Grazie ancora e buona settimana!


----------



## irene.acler

betulina said:


> Grazie *mille *a tutte e tre, ragazze! È nel libro _Il giardino dei Finzi-Contini_, di Bassani. Magari è un po' vecchio, non so...
> 
> Claudine, sì, dice "in Erez". Non so, nella traduzione ho un piè di pagina che dice che in ebreo significa "la terra", quindi deve essere come la forma di denominare un Paese (non fatemi dire quale...).
> 
> Grazie ancora e buona settimana!


----------



## betulina

irene.acler said:


>



Gracias, Irene, le he dado mil vueltas y al final me ha salido lo más complicado!  Muchas gracias.


----------



## claudine2006

betulina said:


> Grazie mile a tutte e tre, ragazze! È nel libro _Il giardino dei Finzi-Contini_, di Bassani. Magari è un po' vecchio, non so...
> 
> Claudine, sì, dice "in Erez". Non so, nella traduzione ho un piè di pagina che dice che in ebreo significa "la terra", quindi deve essere come la forma di denominare un Paese (non facciateme dire quale...).
> 
> Grazie ancora e buona settimana!


OK, grazie. Mi era venuto il dubbio perché, nella mia ignoranza, pensavo fosse il nome di una città o di un paese.


----------



## pizzi

La forma completa è Erez Israel


----------



## claudine2006

pizzi said:


> La forma completa è Erez Israel


Ossia, in Terra d'Israele?


----------



## irene.acler

betulina said:


> Gracias, Irene, le he dado mil vueltas y al final me ha salido lo más complicado!  Muchas gracias.



De nada!!!


----------



## betulina

claudine2006 said:


> Ossia, in Terra d'Israele?



Sì, esatto! Il "loro" del testo sono ebrei.

Grazie, Pizzi!


----------



## claudine2006

betulina said:


> Sì, esatto! Il "loro" del testo si riferisce agli Ebrei.
> 
> Grazie, Pizzi!


Ok, grazie per la spiegazione!


----------



## betulina

claudine2006 said:


> Ok, grazie per la spiegazione!



¡¡¡Qué va, a ti!!!


----------

